# A Hartland Power Trailer (Shades of Vic Smith)



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this cute little non powered Rail Truck in John Schneider's Just Plain Folk Booth at the 2011 NGRC in Kansas City... The LED headlights and dog figure were added during the 'bash. 










It's been sitting in the train shed until last Friday when I started a 'bash on it..... Building a powered trailer using a Hartland Flat Car Kit, a Hartlland Woody single axle drive, an Aristo Craft REVOLUTION receiver and a 12 volt battery...

This is what it wound up looking like and it runs fantastic... I'm super pleased the way it finished out and how it runs.. 

Here's "How I did it" video

Hartland Motor Trailer Video


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Neat project Stan. Looks great. You did a nice job on that canvas cover. I'm sure the wheels on the truck spin but in your video the appear to be still. I'm guessing that's movie magic?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan;

Super job on the truck and the video. No worries about dirty track the way you did it. 

My version works similar (trailer does the pushing) but it is track powered. Since the powered MDC trailer uses an Athearn motor, it can't go over 12V. It never gets that much voltage, as it maintains a nice sedate speed at much less than 12V.










Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, Randy... It's "movie magic"... Frame speed and wheel speed in synch... 

Dave. that's super... Mine didn't have a motor in it, but did have geared axles... The Hartland Motor block is much stronger.. Still only like 12 volts though... 

Wonder if we can find any more of them????? I haven't seen any since the KC convention...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan;

Unless Piko got the speeder dies in their dealings with MDC, I would suppose the "used junk" tables at train shows are our best bet now.

Happy hunting,
David Meashey


----------

